# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  أحمد شوقي  (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية )  .... سيد عطيه

## sayedattia

*أحمــد شوقـــي ... أمير الشعراء*

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/احمد%20شوقي.jpg[/IMG]
*سيرته الذاتية*
*ولد الشاعر الكبير أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي بن علي شوقي بن أحمد شوقي سنة 1285هـ في القاهرة 
ويبدو أن كلمة ( شوقي ) جزء من الاسم بدليل وروردها في اسم الشاعر واسم أبيه واسم جده أو لعلها لقب الأسرة 
وقد ولد أحمد شوقي في بيئة عربية مسلمة وبها نشأ وتعلم وتثقف وقد أتمّ شاعرنا دراسته الابتدائية فالمتوسطة فالثانوية ثم التحق بكلية الحقوق التي كان السبب في دخولها أستاذه الشيخ البسيوني حسب ما ذكره الشيخ أحمد زكي وكان زميلًا لأحمد شوقي في كلية الحقوق قال ( إن المرحوم الشيخ البسيوني البياني من علماء الأزهر الأجلاء كان يدرس لهم علوم البلاغة في كتابه " حسن الصنيع في المعاني والبيان والبديع " وكان شوقي يكثر من نظم القصائد في توفيق الخديوي كلما هل موسم أو أطل عيد فما لبث أن رأى في تلميذه شوقي قبل إزجائها إلى صحيفة الوقائع المصرية وغيرها من الصحف فكان شوقي ببساطة الناشئ يشير بمحو أو حذف أو تصحيح أو إثبات في القوافي أو الأبيات أو الكلمات فعندئذ تحدث أستاذه إلى أصحاب الحكم عن نبوغ هذا التلميذ مبكرًا فكانت هذه الشهادة من أكبر الأسباب التي حدت بالخديوي توفيق إلى إرساله على نفقته الخاصة لإتمام الدراسة بباريس لتغذية مواهبه الغزيرة بما يراه في الغرب من روائع الشعر البديع وقد تحققت له الآمال وكان شوقي يبعث بقصائده من فرنسا إلى الخديوي بمصر فتصله الهدايا والصلات حتى عاد إلى مصر فألحقه بالقصر من جديد ولم يزل يرتقي في العمل حتى صار رئيس القلم الإفرنجي وعلت منزلته عند الخديوي حتى صار مقصد ذوي الحاجات وشفيع من لا شفيع له عند الخديوي وعندما توفي الخديوي توفيق جاء بعده عباس حلمي الثاني فلم يعر شوقيًا أي اهتمام ولكنه في النهاية عاد فقرّبه وجعله شاعر الحضرة ورئيس القلم الإفرنجي* 
*نفيه وإبعاده من مصر 

لقد أبعد الإنجليز عباسا عن الحكم بسبب اتصاله بالأتراك وولوا مكانه حسين كامل وكان ذلك سنة 1304هـ فلم يكن لدى شوقي مكان بل بلغ من أمر الإنجليز أن حكموا بنفي أحمد شوقي عن مصر لأنه من المتحمسين للخلافة العثمانية ولأنه شاعر عباس الذي يجنح للعثمانيين . ولقد اختار أحمد شوقي أن تكون إقامته منفيا في بر شلونة إحدى مدن الأندلس فارتحل هو وأسرته إليها ليقفوا بين آثار الأجداد أربع سنين ونصف . حتى إذا ما هدأ سعير الحرب العالمية الأولى عاد أحمد شوقي إلى مصر لكنه لم يعد إلى الخديوي بل انقطع لشؤونه الخاصة وأقبل على أحوال مجتمعه الذي اتهم بالانصراف عنه وهي تهمة ما ارتاح لها لأن في شعره ما ينفيها ولا سيما ذلك الشعر الذي قاله عندما كانت صلته بالخديوي على أشدها ولست أعني شعره الاجتماعي والديني والأخلاقي الذي عالج فيه قضايا المجتمع فحسب بل أعني ذلك الشعر الذي نظمه في مدح الخديوي 
قلنا إن أحمد شوقي عاد من منفاه واعتزل العمل بالحكومة غير أن الأمة تعرف منه كل صدق ووضوح ولذا تم تعيينه عضوًا في مجلس الشيوخ ولكنه كان لا يقضي الصيف إلا في لبنان أو تركيا أو أوروبا وفي سنة 1346هـ كرّم شعراءُ العرب أحمد شوقي في مهرجان كبير أقيم في القاهرة وفيه بايعه الشعراء بإمارة الشعر وفي ذلك المهرجان ألقيت الخطب والقصائد الكثيرة وكان منها قصيدة حافظ إبراهيم التي مطلعها
أمير القوافي قد أتيت مبايعا
# وهذي وفود الشرق قد بايعت معي 

وصرف أحمد شوقي اهتمامه إلى الشعر عامة وإلى الإسلامي خاصة كما عني بالشعر المسرحي وإذا كان باكثير وأمثاله هم الذين أثروا المسرح الإسلامي بمسرحياتهم الإسلامية فإنهم يعدون أحمد شوقي أستاذهم في ذلك ولا سيما في مسرحيته ( مجنون ليلى ) التي مزجت بشيء من الروح الإسلامية وبخاصة أن أحداثها كانت في أيام بني أمية ومثلها مسرحية ( علي بك الكبير ) التي جرت أحداثها في مطلع القرن الثالث عشر الهجري وعلى أي حال فإن أحمد شوقي هو الرائد الأول في المسرح الشعري العربي بوجه عام فالذين نظموا بعده جميعهم تلامذة له وقد يفوق التلميذ أستاذه وهذا أمر طبعي ولكن يظل الأستاذ صاحب السبق له فضله ومزيته*
*أعمال شوقي الأدبية 

تبلغ آثار أحمد شوقي أربعة عشرًا أثرًا منها ما هو في الشعر ومنها ما هو في النثر ومنها ما هو في المجال المسرحي 

أولاً / الأعمال الشعرية 

أ / الشوقيات وهو ديوان يتكون من أربعة مجلدات فالمجلد الأول اشتمل على السياسة والتأريخ والاجتماع واشتمل المجلد الثاني على ثلاثة أبواب ؛ الباب الأول في الوصف والباب الثاني في النسيب واشتمل الباب الأخير على متفرقات في الوصف والاجتماعيات والمناسبات واشتمل المجلد الثالث على المراثي واشتمل المجلد الرابع على قصاصات من صحف وبقية من مطبوعات رتبها الأستاذ سعيد العريان

ب / الشوقيات المجهولة جمعها ودرسها الدكتور محمد صبري وهي أشعار ومقالات لأمير الشعراء ظلت مبعثرة هنا وهناك حتى جمعها الدكتور محمد وتضم أكثر من 130 قصيدة أو 4000 بيت وزيادة على ذلك حوالي ألف بيت من المقطوعات والأبيات المتفرقة وحوالي ستين مقالة 

ج / دول العرب وعظماء الإسلام 
وهي أرجوزة طويلة عدد أبياتها 1729 بيت عرض فيها التأريخ الإسلامي منذ إشراقة إسلامه إلى سقوط الدولة الفاطمية في مصر منها 153 في السيرة النبوية الشريفة 
تلك هي أهم أعماله الشعرية* 
*ثانيًا / أعماله النثرية* 
أ*سواق الذهب
وهي مجموعة مقالات اجتماعية جمعت عام 1351 وله فيها أسلوب رائع شبيه بأسلوب فريد وجدي في الوجديات والسجع فيها جارٍ على الطبع ناءٍ عن التكلف تخالطه الحكمة ويمازجه المثل وتأتي فيه الصورة الأدبية رائعة مشرقة لا يكدر صفاءها افتعال . أما المسرحيات فإن من أجمل ما نظم أحمد شوقي مسرحية ( مجنون ليلى ) التي لا تخلو من الروح الإسلامية وكذلك مسرحية ( عنترة ) ومسرحية ( مصرع كليوباترة ) و ( محمد علي بك الكبير ) وله ثلاث مسرحيات أخرى وله تمثيلية نظمها نثرًا (وهي أميرة الأندلس ) إبان نفيه لأسبانيا وله مسرحية ( قمبيز ) وله تمثيلية أخرى ( الست هدى ) 
*
*صفاته
كان أحمد شوقي أميل إلى القصر منه إلى الطول وكان ممتلئًا مستدير الرأس مرتفع الجبهة كث الحاجبين وسيم الطلعة في عينه اختلاج وتألق وكان وديعًا رقيقًا هادئًا عف اللسان يبتعد بنفسه عن الخصومات وكان شديد الحياء لا يتكلم إلا بصوت خفيض بل لقد كان يغلب عليه الصمت حتى يخيل إلى جلسائه كأنه ليس معهم أو كأنه يتحدث إلى عالم الأشباح أو يتحدث إلى نفسه 
ثقافته 
كان أحمد شوقي يعكف على التزود بالآداب العربية حتى سيطر على اللغة وألفاظها سيطرة لم تعرف لشاعر من حوله وكان أول ما أعده لذلك كتاب "الوسيلة الأدبية " للمرصفي وما قرأ فيه من أشعار القدماء وشعر البارودي وتحول من هذا الكتاب إلى دواوين الأسلاف ينهل منها ويعل وأوغل في ذلك حتى حاكى الممتازين منهم في غير قصيدة ليدل على مبلغ إتقانه للأسلوب العربي الأصيل ولقد تشرّب روح العربية وامتلك أزمتها اللغوية يصرفها كما يشاء له الشعر والفن وكان يتقن اللغة التركية ونقل عنها بعض أشعار مبثوثة في ديوانه وأهم منها أنه كان يتقن اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها وخاصة على آثار دي موسيه ولامرتين وفيكتور هيجو ولافونتين ولأولهم وثانيهم تأثيرات مختلفة في غزله أما فيكتور هيجو فكان يملأ نفسه إعجابًا مما جعله ينسب إليه عصره ويبدو أن أروع ما كان يعجبه عنده شعره التأريخي في ديوانه أساطير القرون مما جعله ينظم مبكرًا وأما لافونتين فقد حاكاه في شعره القصصي الذي أجراه على ألسنة الطير والحيوان لتربية الناشئة وليجدوا فيها العظة والعبرة ولعله استلهم هذا الضرب من الشعراء أيضًا كتاب كليلة ودمنة وقد نظم فيه إحدى وخمسين قصة قصيرة ولم تقف معرفة أحمد شوقي بالآداب الفرنسية عند هؤلاء الشعراء وآثارهم فقد تعرف على الشعر التمثيلي عند الفرنسيين وخاصة عند الكلاسيكيين ومن المؤكد أنه قرأ كثيرًا من القصص الغربية ولعل ذلك هو الذي جعله يحاول في مطالع حياته الأدبية حين كان موظفًا في القصر تأليف ثلاث قصص نثرية هي ( عذراء الهند ) و ( لادياس ) و ( رقة الآس ) وكانت له قدرة على استخلاص عِـبر الحياة مما جعله يكثر من نثر الحكم في أشعاره مرددًا 
والشعر ما لم يكن ذكرى وعاطفة   ****  أو حكمة فهو تقطيع وأوزان
ودائمًا تسوده روح التفاؤل*
*أغراض الشعر وموضوعاته عند أحمد شوقي 
أ/ الشعر الإسلامي 
يعد أعظم موضوع تناوله شاعرنا وسيأتي الحديث عنه 
ب / الشعر التأريخي أو التعليمي 
تناول فيه التأريخ بيد أن الشاعر الماهر في فنه الحاذق في صنعته قد ألبسه ثياب الجمال وأوضح فيه مآثر الأجداد عبر الأزمان وصور فيه أحوال السلف التي انصرف عنها الخلق فأحيا المآثر ناطقة على المنابر تدعو الأبناء لحسن الاقتداء واقرأ إن شئت أرجوزته دول العرب وعظماء الإسلام أو كبار الحوادث في النيل 
ج / الوصف 
تناول الوصف الذي يعد أحظى الأغراض عنده لأنه منحه قصائد مستقلة مثل وصف لبنان وزحلة وأبي الهول ومعرض باريس ووصف الجزيرة والنيل كما أننا نجد أن الوصف يتخلل كثيرًا من قصائده التي لم يستقل بها مثل الهمزة ( كبار الحوادث في النيل ) والنونية ( يا نائح الطلح ) كذلك وصف ما لم يره كما في همزيته و ( يا نيل )
د / الشعر الوطني 
كانت وطنية شاعرنا وطنية العربي المسلم والشاهد على ذلك شعره الذي عالج فيه مشكلات الوطن العربي والإسلامي ومن ذلك رثاؤه عمر المختار 
*
*ركزوا رفاتك في الرمال لواء  ### يستنهض الوادي صباح مساء 
يا ويحهم نصبوا منارًا من دم   ###  يوحي إلى جيل الغد البغضاء 

هـ / الرثاء 
تحدث عن الرثاء وظهرت فيه عبقريته ونجد أن قصائده في الرثاء ملأت المجلد الثالث من الشوقيات ولقد رثى شاعرنا العلماء والزعماء والأدباء إلى جانب رثائه أباه وذويه كما رثى كثيرًا من مشاهير غير العرب مثل فيكتور هيجو وتولستوي وأكثر ما تدور عليه مرثياته الاعتبار وتأمل مصير الناس ومصارعهم وكثر في رثائه التساؤل عما يلقاه الميت بعد موته وحال النزع ونحو ذلك حتى وهو يرثي أباه* 
*
يا أبي والموت كأس مره # لا تذوق النفس منها مرتين 

و / المدح 
لقد مدح شاعرنا ملوك مصر والخلفاء العثمانيين وبعض العلماء والأدباء وقد ضاع معظم مدحه وخاصة ما كان في ملوك مصر . وهو إذا مدح أسمعك صوت أبي تمام والبحتري وابن زيدون غير أنه يمزج مدحه دائمًا بالنصح والإرشاد والحكمة والموعظة الحسنة . وتجد في قصائد المدح نصيب الممدوح أقلّ بكثير من نصيب الوطنية والحكمة والموعظة 

ز / الغزل أو النسيب كما سماه في الشوقيات 
وهذا ميدان برّز فيه ونظم فيه كثيرًا من القصائد المستقلة وغزله غني بالعواطف المتدفقة والإحساسات والمشاعر المتوهجة ويسمو فيه عن التبذل والتهتك ومصدر ذلك نشأته المحافظة*
*ح / الشعر السياسي 
ونجد الأشعار مبثوثة في جميع الأغراض التي تحدثنا عنها وخاصة في إسلامياته ووطنياته ، والسبب أن الأحداث التي تقع في الوطن العربي والإسلامي تتداخل فيها القضايا إلا أن القاعدة الثابتة عنده النزعة الإسلامية التي تنطلق منها الوطنية والسياسة ونحوها 

ط / الشعر المسرحي 
هذا الميدان الذي سبق فيه جميع الشعراء الذين كانوا في عصره فهو أبو الشعر المسرحي في العربية غير أنه ظهر في زمان كانت القوة فيه للمسرح الغنائي الذي يقوم على الأشعار والأناشيد والأغاني وهو كما عرفنا كان من أقدر الشعراء على تقمص الشخصية التي يتحدث عنها .وكان شاعرنا قد حاول نظم المسرحية في بداية حياته فلم يفلح ثم أقبل عليها بعد عودته من المنفى فنجح فيها إلى أبعد ما يمكن أن يصل إليه ابن زمانه وأخرج في هذا الفن سبع مسرحيات 

ي / الحكمة والمثل 
نجدها مبثوثة في شعره فلا تقرأ قصيدة إلا وتجد فيها نصيبًا مثل قصيدة ( أيها العمال )


مصدر الحكمة عنده
أ / ثقافته الواسعة التي أخذها عن السابقين واللاحقين من طريق القراءة الاطلاع والاستيعاب

ب / تجاربه الطويلة في حياته التي تقلّب فيها بين الغربة والاستقرار وخالط فيها جميع طبقات المجتمع 

ج / الصراع السياسي والفكري الذي عاشه مجتمعه . ومن هذه الأمور جميعًا استمد شاعرنا موعظته واستقى حكمته والتقط مثله وأهم سمات حكم شاعرنا أنه ألبسها رداءً شاعريًا أبعد عنها جفاف الأساليب 
*
*الشعر الإسلامي عند شوقي 

لقد كتب نقاد كثيرون عن الإسلام في شعر شاعرنا كما تحدث الذين كتبوا عن شاعرنا أو الأدب الحديث عن هذا غير أن الإسلام في شعره لم يفرغ من الحديث عنه بعد ولم يقل عنه كل ما يجب أن يقال ذلك أنه يصدر في حديثه عن الإسلام عن روح قوية جازمًا بأن الخير كل الخير في الإسلام وأن العيب في الذين أهملوا الدين الإسلامي ففي تائيته 

إلى عرفات الله يابن محمد  ###  عليك سلام الله في عرفات* 
*
ويقول موجهًا الخطاب للمصطفى – صلى الله عيه وسلم – 
شعوبك في شرق البلاد وغربها  ###  كأصحاب كهف في عميق سبات 

بأيمانهم نوران كتاب وسنة  ###  فما بالهم في حاك الظلمات  

ونود التنبيه على أنّ في هذه القصيدة وغيرها التي مدح الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم - شائبات من التوسل 
وله في مدح الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام غرر من القصائد هي في الذروة من عيون الشعر العربي لولا ما يشوبها من توسل ومن تلك القصائد الدينية همزيته التي مطلعها 
ولد الهدى فالكائنات ضياء 
وفم الزمان تبسم وثناء 

وهناك قصائد في الخلافة العثمانية فكان يمدح الأتراك وقد مدح مصطفى كمال عندما كان قائدًا في جند الخلافة 
وأثر الإسلام وروحه الطيبة الطاهرة يعبق شذاها في كل قصيدة من قصائده*
*لغة أحمد شوقي الشعرية 

يعد شوقي أحد تلامذة البارودي ومن الذين تأثروا بمدرسته الشعرية المحافظة التي تميزت بجزالة الأسلوب وإحكام التراكيب فشعره خالٍ من الحشو والغرابة ومعظم قصائده امتازت بالصبغة الجمالية والروعة وقد كانت علامته الأولى الموسيقا فشعره امتاز بالموسيقا الرائعة كما امتاز شعره بسلامة اللغة وصحة الألفاظ ولعل ذلك يرجع لثقافته العربية الأصيلة وكذلك ثقافته الإسلامية ولحفظه القرآن الكريم 
وقد وصف الدكتور شوقي ضيف قصائد أحمد شوقي بأنها كالقصور المشيدة وقد برع شاعرنا في التصوير والخيال فخياله واسع خصب يقول الدكتور شرقي ضيف عن شاعرنا ( وشعره من هذه الناحية متحف لصور وأشباح متحركة تفد إليك من كل جانب وكأنها تريد أن تأخذ عنك طرفك بأن تعلن إعجابك بصاحبها ) أما الدكتور علي مصطفى صبح فقد أرجع سمات شاعرنا الشعرية إلى 

أ/ تنوع الأغراض الشعرية وتطورها على يديه من مدح ووصف ورثاء ……
ب/ العمق في الفكرة والاستقصاء والتحليل 
ج/ ثقافته الواسعة وأصالته العربية 
د/ الشعر عنده يصدر عن طبع أصيل ومن غير تكلف 
هـ/ رقة المشاعر ودقة الإحساس وعمق الخيال وروعة التصوير ابتكار الصور الجديدة 
و/ شاعرية الحكم الخالدة والأمثال النادرة
ز/ العاطفة القوية الصادقة ولاسيما في شعره الوطني بعد المنفى والشعر الديني 
ح/ الموسيقا المتدفقة والإيقاع العذب والنغم الشجي الذي يستولي على المشاعر 
*
*وفاتـــــــه 

توفي سنة 1351هـ الموافق 14-10-1932م وكان عمره حينئذ قريبًا من السادسة والستين* 


*نماذج من قصائده*
*( 1 )*
*ولد الهـــــدي*
*شعر : أحمد شوقي*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]
*وُلِدَ    الهُدى    فَالكائِناتُ     ضِياءُ"        "وَفَمُ     الزَمانِ      تَبَسُّمٌ      وَثَناءُ
الروحُ    وَالمَلَأُ    المَلائِكُ     حَولَهُ"        "لِلدينِ     وَالدُنيا      بِهِ      بُشَراءُ
وَالعَرشُ  يَزهو  وَالحَظيرَةُ   تَزدَهي"        "وَالمُنتَهى     وَالسِدرَةُ      العَصماءُ
وَحَديقَةُ   الفُرقانِ   ضاحِكَةُ    الرُبا"        "بِالتُرجُمانِ        شَذِيَّةٌ        غَنّاءُ
وَالوَحيُ  يَقطُرُ  سَلسَلًا   مِن   سَلسَلٍ"        "وَاللَوحُ    وَالقَلَمُ     البَديعُ     رُواءُ
نُظِمَت أَسامي  الرُسلِ  فَهيَ  صَحيفَةٌ"        "في   اللَوحِ   وَاسمُ   مُحَمَّدٍ   طُغَراءُ
اسمُ   الجَلالَةِ   في   بَديعِ    حُروفِهِ"        "أَلِفٌ   هُنالِكَ    وَاسمُ    طَهَ    الباءُ
يا  خَيرَ  مَن  جاءَ   الوُجودَ   تَحِيَّةً"        "مِن مُرسَلينَ  إِلى  الهُدى  بِكَ  جاؤوا
بَيتُ   النَبِيّينَ    الَّذي    لا    يَلتَقي"        "إِلّا     الحَنائِفُ     فيهِ     وَالحُنَفاءُ
خَيرُ   الأُبُوَّةِ   حازَهُمْ    لَكَ    آدَمٌ"        "دونَ    الأَنامِ    وَأَحرَزَت     حَوّاءُ
هُم   أَدرَكوا   عِزَّ   النُبُوَّةِ   وَانتَهَت"        "فيها     إِلَيكَ     العِزَّةُ      القَعساءُ
خُلِقَت   لِبَيتِكَ   وَهوَ   مَخلوقٌ   لَها"        "إِنَّ    العَظائِمَ    كُفؤُها     العُظَماءُ
بِكَ   بَشَّرَ   اللَهُ    السَماءَ    فَزُيِّنَت"        "وَتَضَوَّعَت    مِسكًا    بِكَ    الغَبراءُ
وَبَدا     مُحَيّاكَ     الَّذي     قَسَماتُهُ"        "حَقٌّ     وَغُرَّتُهُ     هُدىً     وَحَياءُ
وَعَلَيهِ   مِن   نورِ   النُبُوَّةِ    رَونَقٌ"        "وَمِنَ    الخَليلِ     وَهَديِهِ     سيماءُ
أَثنى  المَسيحُ  عَلَيهِ   خَلفَ   سَمائِهِ"        "وَتَهَلَّلَت       وَاهتَزَّتِ       العَذراءُ
يَومٌ  يَتيهُ   عَلى   الزَمانِ   صَباحُهُ"        "وَمَساؤُهُ        بِمُحَمَّدٍ         وَضّاءُ
الحَقُّ   عالي   الرُكنِ   فيهِ   مُظَفَّرٌ"        "في  المُلكِ   لا   يَعلو   عَلَيهِ   لِواءُ
ذُعِرَت  عُروشُ  الظالِمينَ   فَزُلزِلَت"        "وَعَلَت    عَلى    تيجانِهِم    أَصداءُ
وَالنارُ   خاوِيَةُ    الجَوانِبِ    حَولَهُمْ"        "خَمَدَت   ذَوائِبُها    وَغاضَ    الماءُ
وَالآيُ   تَترى    وَالخَوارِقُ    جَمَّةٌ"        "جِبريلُ     رَوّاحٌ     بِها      غَدّاءُ
نِعمَ   اليَتيمُ   بَدَت   مَخايِلُ    فَضلِهِ"        "وَاليُتمُ    رِزقٌ     بَعضُهُ     وَذَكاءُ
في  المَهدِ  يُستَسقى   الحَيا   بِرَجائِهِ"        "وَبِقَصدِهِ       تُستَدفَعُ        البَأساءُ
بِسِوى الأَمانَةِ في الصِبا وَالصِدقِ  لَم"        "يَعرِفهُ    أَهلُ    الصِدقِ    وَالأُمَناءُ
يا مَن لَهُ  الأَخلاقُ  ما  تَهوى  العُلا"        "مِنها     وَما     يَتَعَشَّقُ     الكُبَراءُ
لَو  لَم   تُقِم   دينًا   لَقامَت   وَحدَها"        "دينًا     تُضيءُ     بِنورِهِ     الآناءُ
زانَتكَ  في  الخُلُقِ   العَظيمِ   شَمائِلٌ"        "يُغرى    بِهِنَّ     وَيولَعُ     الكُرَماءُ
أَمّا  الجَمالُ   فَأَنتَ   شَمسُ   سَمائِهِ"        "وَمَلاحَةُ    الصِدّيقِ     مِنكَ     أَياءُ
وَالحُسنُ  مِن  كَرَمِ  الوُجوهِ   وَخَيرُهُ"        "ما     أوتِيَ     القُوّادُ     وَالزُعَماءُ
فَإِذا  سَخَوتَ  بَلَغتَ  بِالجودِ   المَدى"        "وَفَعَلتَ   ما    لا    تَفعَلُ    الأَنواءُ
وَإِذا    عَفَوتَ     فَقادِرًا     وَمُقَدَّرًا"        "لا    يَستَهينُ     بِعَفوِكَ     الجُهَلاءُ
وَإِذا  رَحِمتَ   فَأَنتَ   أُمٌّ   أَو   أَبٌ"        "هَذانِ   في   الدُنيا   هُما   الرُحَماءُ
وَإِذا  غَضِبتَ   فَإِنَّما   هِيَ   غَضبَةٌ"        "في  الحَقِّ  لا  ضِغنٌ   وَلا   بَغضاءُ
وَإِذا  رَضيتَ  فَذاكَ   في   مَرضاتِهِ"        "وَرِضا    الكَثيرِ     تَحَلُّمٌ     وَرِياءُ
وَإِذا    خَطَبتَ     فَلِلمَنابِرِ     هِزَّةٌ"        "تَعرو    النَدِيَّ     وَلِلقُلوبِ     بُكاءُ
وَإِذا   قَضَيتَ   فَلا   ارتِيابَ   كَأَنَّما"        "جاءَ  الخُصومَ  مِنَ   السَماءِ   قَضاءُ
وَإِذا  حَمَيتَ  الماءَ  لَم   يورَد   وَلَو"        "أَنَّ    القَياصِرَ    وَالمُلوكَ     ظِماءُ
وَإِذا  أَجَرتَ  فَأَنتَ   بَيتُ   اللهِ   لَم"        "يَدخُل    عَلَيهِ    المُستَجيرَ     عَداءُ
وَإِذا   مَلَكتَ   النَفسَ   قُمتَ   بِبِرِّها"        "وَلَوَ  اَنَّ   ما   مَلَكَت   يَداكَ   الشاءُ
وَإِذا   بَنَيتَ   فَخَيرُ   زَوجٍ   عِشرَةً"        "وَإِذا     ابتَنَيتَ     فَدونَكَ     الآباءُ
وَإِذا  صَحِبتَ  رَأى  الوَفاءَ   مُجَسَّمًا"        "في   بُردِكَ   الأَصحابُ    وَالخُلَطاءُ
وَإِذا   أَخَذتَ   العَهدَ   أَو    أَعطَيتَهُ"        "فَجَميعُ     عَهدِكَ     ذِمَّةٌ     وَوَفاءُ
وَإِذا  مَشَيتَ   إِلى   العِدا   فَغَضَنفَرٌ"        "وَإِذا     جَرَيتَ     فَإِنَّكَ     النَكباءُ
وَتَمُدُّ    حِلمَكَ     لِلسَفيهِ     مُدارِيًا"        "حَتّى   يَضيقَ    بِعَرضِكَ    السُفَهاءُ
في  كُلِّ  نَفسٍ  مِن   سُطاكَ   مَهابَةٌ"        "وَلِكُلِّ   نَفسٍ    في    نَداكَ    رَجاءُ
وَالرَأيُ   لَم   يُنضَ   المُهَنَّدُ    دونَهُ"        "كَالسَيفِ   لَم   تَضرِب   بِهِ   الآراءُ
يأَيُّها     الأُمِيُّ     حَسبُكَ      رُتبَةً"        "في  العِلمِ  أَن   دانَت   بِكَ   العُلَماءُ
الذِكرُ   آيَةُ   رَبِّكَ   الكُبرى    الَّتي"        "فيها    لِباغي    المُعجِزاتِ    غَناءُ
صَدرُ  البَيانِ  لَهُ  إِذا  التَقَتِ   اللُغى"        "وَتَقَدَّمَ       البُلَغاءُ        وَالفُصَحاءُ
نُسِخَت  بِهِ  التَوراةُ   وَهيَ   وَضيئَةٌ"        "وَتَخَلَّفَ    الإِنجيلُ    وَهوَ     ذُكاءُ
لَمّا   تَمَشّى   في   الحِجازِ   حَكيمُهُ"        "فُضَّت   عُكاظُ   بِهِ    وَقامَ    حِراءُ
أَزرى    بِمَنطِقِ    أَهلِهِ     وَبَيانِهِمْ"        "وَحيٌ     يُقَصِّرُ     دونَهُ     البُلَغاءُ
حَسَدوا  فَقالوا   شاعِرٌ   أَو   ساحِرٌ"        "وَمِنَ   الحَسودِ   يَكونُ    الاستِهزاءُ
قَد  نالَ  بِالهادي   الكَريمِ   وَبِالهُدى"        "ما   لَم   تَنَل   مِن   سُؤدُدٍ    سيناءُ
أَمسى   كَأَنَّكَ   مِن    جَلالِكَ    أُمَّةٌ"        "وَكَأَنَّهُ      مِن      أُنسِهِ       بَيداءُ
يوحى   إِلَيكَ   الفَوزُ   في   ظُلُماتِهِ"        "مُتَتابِعًا     تُجلى     بِهِ     الظَلماءُ
دينٌ     يُشَيَّدُ     آيَةً     في     آيَةٍ"        "لَبِناتُهُ       السوراتُ       وَالأَدواءُ
الحَقُّ  فيهِ  هُوَ  الأَساسُ  وَكَيفَ   لا"        "وَاللهُ      جَلَّ      جَلالُهُ      البَنّاءُ
أَمّا  حَديثُكَ   في   العُقولِ   فَمَشرَعٌ"        "وَالعِلمُ    وَالحِكَمُ    الغَوالي    الماءُ
هُوَ  صِبغَةُ   الفُرقانِ   نَفحَةُ   قُدسِهِ"        "وَالسينُ    مِن    سَوراتِهِ     وَالراءُ
جَرَتِ  الفَصاحَةُ  مِن  يَنابيعَ   النُهى"        "مِن     دَوحِهِ     وَتَفَجَّرَ     الإِنشاءُ
في   بَحرِهِ   لِلسابِحينَ   بِهِ    عَلى"        "أَدَبِ    الحَياةِ     وَعِلمِها     إِرساءُ
أَتَتِ   الدُهورُ   عَلى   سُلافَتِهِ   وَلَم"        "تَفنَ   السُلافُ   وَلا   سَلا   النُدَماءُ
بِكَ  يا  ابنَ  عَبدِ  اللهِ  قامَت  سَمحَةٌ"        "بِالحَقِّ   مِن   مَلَلِ   الهُدى    غَرّاءُ
بُنِيَت  عَلى  التَوحيدِ   وَهيَ   حَقيقَةٌ"        "نادى    بِها     سُقراطُ     وَالقُدَماءُ
وَجَدَ  الزُعافَ* *مِنَ  السُمومِ   لِأَجلِها"        "كَالشَهدِ     ثُمَّ     تَتابَعَ      الشُهَداءُ
وَمَشى  عَلى  وَجهِ  الزَمانِ  بِنورِها"        "كُهّانُ    وادي    النيلِ     وَالعُرَفاءُ
إيزيسُ  ذاتُ  المُلكِ  حينَ   تَوَحَّدَت"        "أَخَذَت    قِوامَ    أُمورِها     الأَشياءُ
لَمّا   دَعَوتَ   الناسَ   لَبّى    عاقِلٌ"        "وَأَصَمَّ    مِنكَ     الجاهِلينَ     نِداءُ
أَبَوا  الخُروجَ  إِلَيكَ   مِن   أَوهامِهِمْ"        "وَالناسُ    في    أَوهامِهِمْ     سُجَناءُ
وَمِنَ    العُقولِ    جَداوِلٌ    وَجَلامِدٌ"        "وَمِنَ    النُفوسِ    حَرائِرٌ     وَإِماءُ
داءُ  الجَماعَةِ  مِن   أَرِسطاليسَ   لَم"        "يوصَف   لَهُ   حَتّى    أَتَيتَ    دَواءُ
فَرَسَمتَ    بَعدَكَ    لِلعِبادِ    حُكومَةً"        "لا    سوقَةٌ    فيها    وَلا     أُمَراءُ
اللهُ   فَوقَ    الخَلقِ    فيها    وَحدَهُ"        "وَالناسُ    تَحتَ     لِوائِها     أَكفاءُ
وَالدينُ    يُسرٌ     وَالخِلافَةُ     بَيعَةٌ"        "وَالأَمرُ   شورى   وَالحُقوقُ   قَضاءُ
الإِشتِراكِيّونَ       أَنتَ       إِمامُهُمْ"        "لَولا    دَعاوي    القَومِ     وَالغُلَواءُ
داوَيتَ    مُتَّئِدًا     وَداوَوا     ظَفرَةً"        "وَأَخَفُّ   مِن   بَعضِ   الدَواءِ   الداءُ
الحَربُ   في   حَقٍّ   لَدَيكَ   شَريعَةٌ"        "وَمِنَ    السُمومِ    الناقِعاتِ     دَواءُ
وَالبِرُّ    عِندَكَ     ذِمَّةٌ     وَفَريضَةٌ"        "لا      مِنَّةٌ      مَمنونَةٌ      وَجَباءُ
جاءَت    فَوَحَّدَتِ    الزَكاةُ    سَبيلَهُ"        "حَتّى   التَقى    الكُرَماءُ    وَالبُخَلاءُ
أَنصَفَت أَهلَ  الفَقرِ  مِن  أَهلِ  الغِنى"        "فَالكُلُّ   في   حَقِّ    الحَياةِ    سَواءُ
فَلَوَ    اَنَّ    إِنسانًا    تَخَيَّرَ     مِلَّةً"        "ما   اختارَ    إِلّا    دينَكَ    الفُقَراءُ
يأَيُّها   المُسرى   بِهِ    شَرَفًا    إِلى"        "ما   لا   تَنالُ   الشَمسُ   وَالجَوزاءُ
يَتَساءَلونَ    وَأَنتَ    أَطهَرُ    هَيكَلٍ"        "بِالروحِ    أَم    بِالهَيكَلِ     الإِسراءُ
بِهِما   سَمَوتَ    مُطَهَّرَينِ    كِلاهُما"        "نورٌ         وَرَيحانِيَّةٌ         وَبَهاءُ
فَضلٌ  عَلَيكَ   لِذي   الجَلالِ   وَمِنَّةٌ"        "وَاللهُ   يَفعَلُ    ما    يَرى    وَيَشاءُ
تَغشى  الغُيوبَ   مِنَ   العَوالِمِ   كُلَّما"        "طُوِيَت     سَماءٌ     قُلِّدَتكَ     سَماءُ
في   كُلِّ   مِنطَقَةٍ   حَواشي   نورُها"        "نونٌ    وَأَنتَ    النُقطَةُ     الزَهراءُ
أَنتَ  الجَمالُ   بِها   وَأَنتَ   المُجتَلى"        "وَالكَفُّ       وَالمِرآةُ       وَالحَسناءُ
اللهُ    هَيَّأَ    مِن    حَظيرَةِ    قُدسِهِ"        "نَزُلًا   لِذاتِكَ    لَم    يَجُزهُ    عَلاءُ
العَرشُ    تَحتَكَ     سُدَّةً     وَقَوائِمًا"        "وَمَناكِبُ   الروحِ    الأَمينِ    وِطاءُ
وَالرُسلُ دونَ العَرشِ  لَم  يُؤذَن  لَهُمْ"        "حاشا     لِغَيرِكَ     مَوعِدٌ     وَلِقاءُ
الخَيلُ   تَأبى   غَيرَ   أَحمَدَ   حامِيًا"        "وَبِها   إِذا    ذُكِرَ    اسمُهُ    خُيَلاءُ
شَيخُ    الفَوارِسِ    يَعلَمونَ    مَكانَهُ"        "إِن    هَيَّجَت     آسادَها     الهَيجاءُ
وَإِذا     تَصَدّى     لِلظُبا      فَمُهَنَّدٌ"        "أَو    لِلرِماحِ     فَصَعدَةٌ     سَمراءُ
وَإِذا   رَمى   عَن    قَوسِهِ    فَيَمينُهُ"        "قَدَرٌ   وَما   تُرمى   اليَمينُ    قَضاءُ
مِن  كُلِّ  داعي  الحَقِّ   هِمَّةُ   سَيفِهِ"        "فَلِسَيفِهِ    في    الراسِياتِ    مَضاءُ
ساقي الجَريحِ وَمُطعِمُ  الأَسرى  وَمَن"        "أَمِنَت    سَنابِكَ     خَيلِهِ     الأَشلاءُ
إِنَّ  الشَجاعَةَ  في  الرِجالِ   غَلاظَةٌ"        "ما    لَم    تَزِنها    رَأفَةٌ    وَسَخاءُ
وَالحَربُ مِن شَرَفِ الشُعوبِ فَإِن بَغَوا"        "فَالمَجدُ     مِمّا     يَدَّعونَ      بَراءُ
وَالحَربُ   يَبعَثُها    القَوِيُّ    تَجَبُّرًا"        "وَيَنوءُ    تَحتَ    بَلائِها    الضُعَفاءُ
كَم   مِن   غُزاةٍ   لِلرَسولِ    كَريمَةٍ"        "فيها   رِضىً   لِلحَقِّ    أَو    إِعلاءُ
كانَت    لِجُندِ    اللهِ    فيها     شِدَّةٌ"        "في     إِثرِها     لِلعالَمينَ     رَخاءُ
ضَرَبوا الضَلالَةَ  ضَربَةٌ  ذَهَبَت  بِها"        "فَعَلى   الجَهالَةِ    وَالضَلالِ    عَفاءُ
دَعَموا عَلى  الحَربِ  السَلامَ  وَطالَما"        "حَقَنَت   دِماءً   في   الزَمانِ    دِماءُ
الحَقُّ   عِرضُ    اللهِ    كلُّ    أَبِيَّةٍ"        "بَينَ   النُفوسِ   حِمىً   لَهُ    وَوِقارُ
هَل  كانَ  حَولَ  مُحَمَّدٍ   مِن   قَومِهِ"        "إِلا     صَبِيٌّ      واحِدٌ      وَنِساءُ
فَدَعا   فَلَبّى   في   القَبائِلِ    عُصبَةٌ"        "مُستَضعَفونَ      قَلائِلٌ       أَنضاءُ
رَدّوا بِبَأسِ  العَزمِ  عَنهُ  مِنَ  الأَذى"        "ما   لا   تَرُدُّ   الصَخرَةُ    الصَمّاءُ
وَالحَقُّ  وَالإيمانُ   إِن   صُبّا   عَلى"        "بُردٍ     فَفيهِ      كَتيبَةٌ      خَرساءُ
نَسَفوا  بِناءَ  الشِركِ   فَهوَ   خَرائِبٌ"        "وَاستَأصَلوا   الأَصنامَ   فَهيَ    هَباءُ
يَمشونَ تُغضي  الأَرضُ  مِنهُمْ  هَيبَةً"        "وَبِهِمْ    حِيالَ     نَعيمِها     إِغضاءُ
حَتّى   إِذا   فُتِحَت   لَهُمْ    أَطرافُها"        "لَم   يُطغِهِمْ    تَرَفٌ    وَلا    نَعماءُ
يا  مَن   لَهُ   عِزُّ   الشَفاعَةِ   وَحدَهُ"        "وَهوَ    المُنَزَّهُ    ما    لَهُ    شُفَعاءُ
عَرشُ  القِيامَةِ   أَنتَ   تَحتَ   لِوائِهِ"        "وَالحَوضُ    أَنتَ    حِيالَهُ    السَقاءُ
تَروي   وَتَسقي   الصالِحينَ   ثَوابَهُمْ"        "وَالصالِحاتُ      ذَخائِرٌ      وَجَزاءُ
أَلِمِثلِ  هَذا  ذُقتَ  في  الدُنيا  الطَوى"        "وَانشَقَّ   مِن   خَلَقٍ   عَلَيكَ    رِداءُ
لي في  مَديحِكَ  يا  رَسولُ  عَرائِسٌ"        "تُيِّمنَ     فيكَ     وَشاقَهُنَّ      جَلاءُ
هُنَّ   الحِسانُ   فَإِن   قَبِلتَ   تَكَرُّمًا"        "فَمُهورُهُنَّ       شَفاعَةٌ       حَسناءُ
أَنتَ   الَّذي    نَظَمَ    البَرِيَّةَ    دينُهُ"        "ماذا    يَقولُ     وَيَنظُمُ     الشُعَراءُ
المُصلِحونَ   أَصابِعٌ   جُمِعَت    يَدًا"        "هِيَ  أَنتَ  بَل  أَنتَ   اليَدُ   البَيضاءُ
ما  جِئتُ  بابَكَ  مادِحًا   بَل   داعِيًا"        "وَمِنَ    المَديحِ    تَضَرُّعٌ     وَدُعاءُ
أَدعوكَ عَن  قَومي  الضِعافِ  لِأَزمَةٍ"        "في   مِثلِها   يُلقى    عَلَيكَ    رَجاءُ
أَدرى   رَسولُ   اللهِ   أَنَّ    نُفوسَهُمْ"        "رَكِبَت    هَواها    وَالقُلوبُ    هَواءُ
مُتَفَكِّكونَ    فَما     تَضُمُّ     نُفوسَهُمْ"        "ثِقَةٌ   وَلا   جَمَعَ    القُلوبَ    صَفاءُ
رَقَدوا     وَغَرَّهُمُ     نَعيمٌ     باطِلٌ"        "وَنَعيمُ    قَومٍ    في    القُيودِ    بَلاءُ
ظَلَموا   شَريعَتَكَ   الَّتي   نِلنا    بِها"        "ما   لَم   يَنَل   في   رومَةَ   الفُقَهاءُ
مَشَتِ الحَضارَةُ  في  سَناها  وَاهتَدى"        "في   الدينِ   وَالدُنيا   بِها   السُعَداءُ
صَلّى عَلَيكَ  اللهُ  ما  صَحِبَ  الدُجى"        "حادٍ     وَحَنَّت     بِالفَلا     وَجناءُ
وَاستَقبَلَ   الرِضوانَ   في   غُرُفاتِهِمْ"        "بِجِنانِ    عَدنٍ     آلُكَ     السُمَحاءُ
خَيرُ  الوَسائِلِ  مَن  يَقَع  مِنهُم  عَلى"        "سَبَبٍ    إِلَيكَ    فَحَسبِيَ     الزَهراء*
ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
*الشاعر / أبو القاسم الشــــــــــابي ... شاعر تونسي عربي ..*
*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50270*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 1*
*فاروق جويدة .... الشاعر الفنان .... دراسة وجانب من قصائده - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 2*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 3*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر / أمل دنقل  ... شاعر مصري عربي* 
*أمل دنقل (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر العربي الفلسطيني محمود درويش - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب ... شاعر عراقي عربي*
*showthread.php-t=49213*

----------


## sayedattia

*أحمــد شوقـــي ... أمير الشعراء*

*( 2 )*
*سلوا قلبـــي*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]

*سَلو  قَلبي  غَداةَ  سَلا   وَثابا"        "لَعَلَّ  عَلى  الجَمالِ  لَهُ   عِتابا
وَيُسأَلُ في الحَوادِثِ ذو صَوابٍ"        "فَهَل تَرَكَ  الجَمالُ  لَهُ  صَوابا
وَكُنتُ إِذا  سَأَلتُ  القَلبَ  يَومًا"        "تَوَلّى الدَمعُ عَن  قَلبي  الجَوابا
وَلي  بَينَ  الضُلوعِ  دَمٌ  وَلَحمٌ"        "هُما الواهي الَّذي  ثَكِلَ  الشَبابا
تَسَرَّبَ في  الدُموعِ  فَقُلتُ:وَلّى"        "وَصَفَّقَ في الضُلوعِ فَقُلتُ: ثابا
وَلَو  خُلِقَتْ  قُلوبٌ  مِن  حَديدٍ"        "لَما  حَمَلَتْ  كَما  حَمَلَ  العَذابا
وَأَحبابٍ  سُقيتُ   بِهِمْ   سُلافًا"        "وَكانَ الوَصلُ مِن قِصَرٍ  حَبابا
وَنادَمنا  الشَبابَ  عَلى   بِساطٍ"        "مِنَ  اللَذاتِ   مُختَلِفٍ   شَرابا
وَكُلُّ بِساطِ عَيشٍ سَوفَ يُطوى"        "وَإِن  طالَ  الزَمانُ  بِهِ  وَطابا
كَأَنَّ   القَلبَ   بَعدَهُمُ   غَريبٌ"        "إِذا عادَتهُ  ذِكرى  الأَهلِ  ذابا
وَلا  يُنبيكَ  عَن  خُلُقِ  اللَيالي"        "كَمَن  فَقَدَ   الأَحِبَّةَ   وَالصَحابا
أَخا  الدُنيا  أَرى  دُنياكَ  أَفعى"        "تُبَدِّلُ    كُلَّ     آوِنَةٍ     إِهابا
وَأَنَّ  الرُقطَ   أَيقَظُ   هاجِعاتٍ"        "وَأَترَعُ  في  ظِلالِ  السِلمِ  نابا
وَمِن  عَجَبٍ  تُشَيِّبُ   عاشِقيها"        "وَتُفنيهِمْ   وَما   بَرِحَتْ   كَعابا
فَمَن    يَغتَرُّ    بِالدُنيا    فَإِنّي"        "لَبِستُ   بِها   فَأَبلَيتُ    الثِيابا
لَها  ضَحِكُ  القِيانِ  إِلى  غَبِيٍّ"        "وَلي ضَحِكُ اللَبيبِ  إِذا  تَغابى
جَنَيتُ بِرَوضِها  وَردًا  وَشَوكًا"        "وَذُقتُ  بِكَأسِها  شَهدًا   وَصابا
فَلَم أَرَ  غَيرَ  حُكمِ  اللهِ  حُكمًا"        "وَلَم  أَرَ  دونَ  بابِ  اللَهِ  بابا
وَلا  عَظَّمتُ  في  الأَشياءِ  إِلا"        "صَحيحَ  العِلمِ  وَالأَدَبَ   اللُبابا
وَلا  كَرَّمتُ  إِلا   وَجهَ   حُرٍّ"        "يُقَلِّدُ   قَومَهُ   المِنَنَ    الرَغابا
وَلَم أَرَ  مِثلَ  جَمعِ  المالِ  داءً"        "وَلا  مِثلَ  البَخيلِ  بِهِ   مُصابا
فَلا   تَقتُلكَ   شَهوَتُهُ    وَزِنها"        "كَما تَزِنُ  الطَعامَ  أَوِ  الشَرابا
وَخُذ   لِبَنيكَ   وَالأَيّامِ   ذُخرًا"        "وَأَعطِ  اللهَ   حِصَّتَهُ   احتِسابا
فَلَو  طالَعتَ   أَحداثَ   اللَيالي"        "وَجَدتَ  الفَقرَ   أَقرَبَها   انتِيابا
وَأَنَّ  البِرَّ   خَيرٌ   في   حَياةٍ"        "وَأَبقى   بَعدَ   صاحِبِهِ    ثَوابا
وَأَنَّ   الشَرَّ   يَصدَعُ   فاعِليهِ"        "وَلَم   أَرَ   خَيِّرًا   بِالشَرِّ   آبا
فَرِفقًا   بِالبَنينَ   إِذا    اللَيالي"        "عَلى  الأَعقابِ  أَوقَعَتِ  العِقابا
وَلَم   يَتَقَلَّدوا   شُكرَ   اليَتامى"        "وَلا ادَّرَعوا  الدُعاءَ  المُستَجابا
عَجِبتُ لِمَعشَرٍ صَلّوا  وَصاموا"        "عَواهِرَ  خِشيَةً   وَتُقى   كِذابا
وَتُلفيهُمْ   حِيالَ   المالِ   صُمًّا"        "إِذا  داعي  الزَكاةِ  بِهِمْ   أَهابا
لَقَد  كَتَموا  نَصيبَ   اللهِ   مِنهُ"        "كَأَنَّ  اللهَ  لَم  يُحصِ   النِصابا
وَمَن  يَعدِل  بِحُبِّ  اللهِ   شَيئًا"        "كَحُبِّ المالِ ضَلَّ هَوًى  وَخابا
أَرادَ    اللَهُ    بِالفُقَراءِ    بِرًّا"        "وَبِالأَيتامِ     حُبًّا      وَارتِبابا
فَرُبَّ   صَغيرِ   قَومٍ    عَلَّموهُ"        "سَما  وَحَمى  المُسَوَّمَةَ  العِرابا
وَكانَ   لِقَومِهِ   نَفعًا    وَفَخرًا"        "وَلَو  تَرَكوهُ  كانَ  أَذًى  وَعابا
فَعَلِّمْ  ما  استَطَعتَ  لَعَلَّ  جيلاً"        "سَيَأتي يُحدِثُ  العَجَبَ  العُجابا
وَلا تُرهِقْ  شَبابَ  الحَيِّ  يَأسًا"        "فَإِنَّ   اليَأسَ   يَختَرِمُ   الشَبابا
يُريدُ  الخالِقُ  الرِزقَ  اشتِراكًا"        "وَإِن يَكُ خَصَّ  أَقوامًا  وَحابى
فَما  حَرَمَ  المُجِدَّ  جَنى   يَدَيهِ"        "وَلا نَسِيَ الشَقِيَّ  وَلا  المُصابا
وَلَولا  البُخلُ  لَم  يَهلِكْ  فَريقٌ"        "عَلى  الأَقدارِ  تَلقاهُمْ   غِضابا
تَعِبتُ   بِأَهلِهِ   لَومًا    وَقَبلي"        "دُعاةُ البِرِّ  قَد  سَئِموا  الخِطابا
وَلَو  أَنّي  خَطَبتُ  عَلى  جَمادٍ"        "فَجَرْتُ   بِهِ   اليَنابيعَ   العِذابا
أَلَم تَرَ  لِلهَواءِ  جَرى  فَأَفضى"        "إِلى  الأَكواخِ  وَاختَرَقَ  القِبابا
وَأَنَّ الشَمسَ في الآفاقِ  تَغشى"        "حِمى كِسرى كَما تَغشى  اليَبابا
وَأَنَّ الماءَ  تُروى  الأُسدُ  مِنهُ"        "وَيَشفي  مِن   تَلَعلُعِها   الكِلابا
وَسَوّى   اللهُ   بَينَكُمُ    المَنايا"        "وَوَسَّدَكُمْ  مَعَ  الرُسلِ   التُرابا
وَأَرسَلَ   عائِلاً   مِنكُمْ   يَتيمًا"        "دَنا مِن ذي الجَلالِ  فَكانَ  قابا
نَبِيُّ    البِرِّ     بَيَّنَهُ     سَبيلاً"        "وَسَنَّ  خِلالَهُ  وَهَدى   الشِعابا
تَفَرَّقَ بَعدَ  عيسى  الناسُ  فيهِ"        "فَلَمّا  جاءَ   كانَ   لَهُمْ   مَتابا
وَشافي النَفسِ مِن نَزَعاتِ  شَرٍّ"        "كَشافٍ  مِن   طَبائِعِها   الذِئابا
وَكانَ   بَيانُهُ   لِلهَديِ    سُبلاً"        "وَكانَت   خَيلُهُ   لِلحَقِّ    غابا
وَعَلَّمَنا   بِناءَ   المَجدِ    حَتّى"        "أَخَذنا إِمرَةَ  الأَرضِ  اغتِصابا
وَما  نَيلُ   المَطالِبِ   بِالتَمَنّي"        "وَلَكِن   تُؤخَذُ   الدُنيا    غِلابا
وَما استَعصى عَلى  قَومٍ  مَنالٌ"        "إِذا  الإِقدامُ  كانَ   لَهُمْ   رِكابا
تَجَلّى  مَولِدُ   الهادي   وَعَمَّتْ"        "بَشائِرُهُ    البَوادي    وَالقِصابا
وَأَسدَتْ  لِلبَرِيَّةِ   بِنتُ   وَهبٍ"        "يَدًا   بَيضاءَ   طَوَّقَتِ   الرِقابا
لَقَد   وَضَعَتهُ   وَهّاجًا   مُنيرًا"        "كَما  تَلِدُ   السَماواتُ   الشِهابا
فَقامَ  عَلى  سَماءِ  البَيتِ  نورًا"        "يُضيءُ  جِبالَ   مَكَّةَ   وَالنِقابا
وَضاعَت يَثرِبُ الفَيحاءُ  مِسكًا"        "وَفاحَ   القاعُ   أَرجاءً   وَطابا
أَبا الزَهراءِ قَد جاوَزتُ  قَدري"        "بِمَدحِكَ  بَيدَ  أَنَّ  لِيَ   انتِسابا
فَما  عَرَفَ  البَلاغَةَ  ذو  بَيانٍ"        "إِذا   لَم   يَتَّخِذكَ   لَهُ    كِتابا
مَدَحتُ  المالِكينَ  فَزِدتُ  قَدرًا"        "فَحينَ  مَدَحتُكَ  اقتَدتُ  السَحابا
سَأَلتُ  اللهَ  في   أَبناءِ   ديني"        "فَإِن  تَكُنِ  الوَسيلَةَ  لي  أَجابا
وَما  لِلمُسلِمينَ  سِواكَ  حِصنٌ"        "إِذا  ما  الضَرُّ   مَسَّهُمُ   وَنابا
كَأَنَّ النَحسَ حينَ جَرى  عَلَيهِمْ"        "أَطارَ   بِكُلِّ   مَملَكَةٍ    غُرابا
وَلَو حَفَظوا سَبيلَكَ  كان  نورًا"        "وَكانَ مِنَ النُحوسِ لَهُمْ  حِجابا
بَنَيتَ لَهُمْ  مِنَ  الأَخلاقِ  رُكنًا"        "فَخانوا الرُكنَ فَانهَدَمَ اضطِرابا
وَكانَ   جَنابُهُمْ   فيها    مَهيبًا"        "وَلَلأَخلاقِ   أَجدَرُ   أَن   تُهابا
فَلَولاها  لَساوى   اللَيثُ   ذِئبًا"        "وَساوى الصارِمُ الماضي قِرابا
فَإِن   قُرِنَت   مَكارِمُها   بِعِلمٍ"        "تَذَلَّلَتِ   العُلا   بِهِما    صِعابا
وَفي هَذا  الزَمانِ  مَسيحُ  عِلمٍ"        "يَرُدُّ  عَلى  بَني  الأُمَمِ  الشَبابا*

*( 3 )*
*آيـــة هذا الزمان*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]

*لكل     زمان     مضى     آية"        "  وآية   هذا   الزمان   الصحفْ
لسانُ    البلاد    ونبض    العبا"        " د وكهفُ الحقوق وحرب  الجنف
تسيرُ  مسير  الضحى  في   البلا"        " دِ ، إذا العلمُ مزّق  فيها  السدف
وتمشي     تُعلمُ     في      أمةٍ"        "  كثير   بها   لا   يخُط   الألفْ
فيا  فتية   الصحف   صبراً   إذا"        "  نبا  الرزقُ  فيها  بكم  واختلف
فإن    السعادة    غيرُ     الظهو"        " ر ، وغير الثراء ، وغير الترف
ولكنها    في    نواحي     الضم"        "  ير  إذا  هو  باللؤم  لم  يكنتفْ
خذوا   القصدَ   واقتنعوا    بالكفا"        " ف وخلوا الفضول يغلها السرف
ورومُوا    النُّبوغ    فمن    ناله"        "  تلقى  من  الحظ  أسنى  التحف
وما   الرزق    مجتنب    حرفة"        " إذا  الحظ  لم  يهجُر  المحترف
إذا   آخت   الجوهريّ    الحظو"        " ظُ كفلنَ  اليتيمَ  له  في  الصدف
وإن أعرضت عنه  لم  يحلُ  في"        "  عُيونِ  الخرائد  غيرُ   الخزف*

*( 4 )*
*الثعـــــلب*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]

*أَتى نَبِيَّ اللَـهِ يَومـاً  ثَعلَـبُ        فَقالَ يا مَـولايَ إِنّـي مُذنِـبُ
قَد سَوَّدَت صَحيفَتي  الذُنـوبُ        وَإِن وَجَـدتُ شافِعـاً أَتـوبُ
فَاِسأَل إِلهـي عَفـوَهُ الجَليـلا        لِتائِـبٍ قَـد جـاءَهُ  ذَلـيـلا
وَإِنَّنـي وَإِن أَسَـأتُ السَيـرا        عَمِلتُ شَرّاً وَعَملـتُ  خَيـرا
فَقَد أَتانـي ذاتَ يَـومٍ أَرنَـبُ        يَرتَعُ تَحتَ مَنزِلـي  وَيَلعَـبُ
وَلَـم يَكُـن مُراقِـبٌ هُنالِكـا        لَكِنَّنـي تَرَكتُـهُ مَـع ذَلِـكـا
إِذ عِفتُ في اِفتِراسِهِ  الدَنـاءَه        فَلَم يَصِلهُ مِـن يَـدي مَسـاءَه
وَكانَ في المَجلِسِ ذاكَ الأَرنَبُ        يَسمَعُ ما يُبدي هُناكَ  الثَعلَـبُ
فَقـالَ لَمّـا اِنقَطَـعَ الحَديـثُ        قَد كانَ ذاكَ الزُهدُ يا  خَبيـثُ
وَأَنتَ بَيـنَ المَـوتِ وَالحَيـاةِ        مِن تُخمَة أَلقَتكَ فـي  الفَـلاةِ*


*( 5 )*
*سود العيــــون*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]

*السِحرُ مِن سودِ العُيـونِ  لَقيتُـهُ        وَالبابِلِـيُّ بِلَحظِـهِـنَّ سُقيـتُـهُ
الفاتِـراتِ وَمـا فَتَـرنَ رِمايَـةً        بِمُسَـدَّدٍ بَيـنَ الضُلـوعِ  مَبيتُـهُ
الناعِسـاتِ الموقِظـاتِ لِلهَـوى        المُغرِيـاتِ بِـهِ وَكُنـتُ سَليتُـهُ
القاتِـلاتِ بِعابِـثٍ فـي  جَفنِـهِ        ثَمِـلُ الغِـرارِ مُعَربَـدٌ إِصليتُـهُ
الشارِعاتِ الهُدبَ أَمثـالَ  القَنـا        يُحيِ الطَعيـنَ بِنَظـرَةٍ  وَيُميتُـهُ
الناسِجاتِ عَلى سَـواءِ سُطـورِهِ        سَقَمـاً عَلـى مُنوالِهِـنَّ كُسيتُـهُ
وَأَغَنَّ أَكحَـلَ مِـن مَهـا بِكَفَّيـهِ        عَلِقَت مَحاجِـرُهُ دَمـي وَعَلِقتُـهُ
لُبنـانُ دارَتُـهُ وَفيـهِ كِنـاسُـهُ        بَينَ القَنا الخَطّـارِ خُـطَّ نَحَيتُـهُ
السَلسَبيـلُ مِـنَ الجَـداوِلِ وَردُهُ        وَالآسُ مِن خُضرِ الخَمائِلِ قوتُـهُ
إِن قُلتُ تِمثالَ الجَمـالِ  مُنَصَّبـاً        قـالَ الجَمـالُ بِراحَتَـيَّ مَثَلتُـهُ
دَخَلَ الكَنيسَةَ فَاِرتَقَبتُ فَلَم  يُطِـل        فَأَتَيـتُ دونَ طَريقِـهِ  فَزَحَمتُـهُ
فَاِزوَرَّ غَضباناً وَأَعرَضَ  نافِـراً        حالٌ مِنَ الغيدِ المِـلاحِ  عَرَفتُـهُ
فَصَرَفتُ تِلعابـي إِلـى  أَترابِـهِ        وَزَعَمتُهُـنَّ لُبانَتـي  فَأَغَـرتُـهُ
فَمَشـى إِلَـيَّ وَلَيـسَ جُــؤذَرٍ        وَقَعَت عَلَيـهِ حَبائِلـي  فَقَنَصتُـهُ
قَد جاءَ مِن سِحرِ الجُفونِ فَصادَني        وَأَتَيتُ مِن سِحرِ البَيـانِ فَسُدتُـهُ
لَمّا ظَفَرتُ بِهِ عَلى حَرَمِ  الهُـدى        لِاِبنِ البَتـولِ وَلِلصَـلاةِ  وَهبتُـهُ
قالَت تَرى نَجمَ البَيانِ فَقُلتُ  بَـل        أُفـقُ البَيـانِ بِأَرضِكُـم يَمَّمتُـهُ
بَلِّغِ السُهـا بِشُموسِـهِ  وَبُـدورِهِ        لُبنانُ وَاِنتَظَمَ المَشـارِقَ  صيتُـهُ
مِن كُلِّ عالي القَدرِ مِن  أَعلامِـهِ        تَتَهَلَّـلُ الفُصحـى إِذا  سُمّيـتُـهُ
حامي الحَقيقَةِ لا القَديـمَ  يَـؤودُهُ        حِفظاً وَلا طَلَبُ الجَديـدِ  يَفوتُـهُ
وَعَلى المَشيدِ الفَخمِ مِـن  آثـارِهِ        خُلـقٌ يُبيـنُ جَلالُـهُ وَثُبـوتُـهُ
في كُـلِّ رابِيَـةٍ وَكُـلِّ  قَـرارَةٍ        تِبرُ القَرائِحِ في التُـرابِ لَمَحتُـهُ
أَقبَلتُ أَبكي العِلمَ حَولَ رُسومِهِـم        ثُمَّ اِنثَنَيـتُ إِلـى البَيـانِ بَكَيتُـهُ
لُبنانُ وَالخُلدُ اِختِـراعُ اللَـهِ لَـم        يوسَـمَ بِأَزيَـنَ مِنهُمـا مَلَكوتُـهُ
هُوَ ذِروَةٌ في الحُسنِ غَيرُ  مَرومَةٍ        وَذَرا البَراعَةِ وَالحِجـى بَيروتُـهُ
مَلِكُ الهِضابِ الشُمِّ سُلطانُ  الرُبى        هامُ السَحابِ عُروشُـهُ وَتُخوتُـهُ
سيناءُ شاطَرَهُ الجَلالَ فَلا  يُـرى        إِلّا لَــهُ سُبُحـاتُـهُ وَسُمـوتُـهُ
وَالأَبلَقُ الفَردُ اِنتَهَـت  أَوصافُـهُ        في السُؤدُدِ العالـي لَـهُ وَنُعوتُـهُ
جَبَلٌ عَـن آذارَ يُـزرى صَيفُـهُ        وَشِتائُـهُ يَئِـدِ القُـرى جَبَروتُـهُ
أَبهى مِنَ الوَشِيِ الكَريمِ مِروجُـهُ        وَأَلَذُّ مِن عَطَلِ النُحـورِ مُروتُـهُ
يَغشى رَوابيـهِ عَلـى كافورِهـا        مِسـكُ الوِهـادِ فَتيقُـهُ  وَفَتيتُـهُ
وَكَـأَنَّ أَيّـامَ الشَبـابِ رُبوعُـهُ        وَكَـأَنَّ أَحـلامَ الكِعـابِ بُيوتُـهُ
وَكَأَنَّ رَيعـانَ الصِبـا  رَيحانُـهُ        سِرَّ السُـرورِ يَجـودُهُ  وَيَقوتُـهُ
وَكَـأَنَّ أَثـداءَ النَواهِـدِ تيـنُـهُ        وَكَـأَنَّ أَقـراطَ الوَلائِـدِ  توتُـهُ
وَكَأَنَّ هَمسَ القاعِ في أُذُنِ  الصَفا        صَوتُ العِتابِ ظُهـورُهُ وَخُفوتُـهُ
وَكَأَنَّ ماءَهُمـا وَجَـرسَ لُجَينِـهِ        وَضحُ العَروسِ تَبينُـهُ وَتُصيتُـهُ
زُعَمـاءُ لُبنـانَ وَأَهـلَ نَـدِيِّـهِ        لُبنـانُ فـي ناديكُمـو  عَظَمتُـهُ
قَـد زادَنـي إِقبالُكُـم  وَقُبولُكُـم        شَرَفاً عَلى الشَرَفِ الَّذي  أَولَيتُـهُ
تاجُ النِيابَةِ في رَفيـعِ رُؤوسِكُـم        لَـم يُشـرَ لُؤلُـؤُهُ وَلا ياقـوتُـهُ
موسى عَدُوُّ الرِقِّ حَـولَ لِوائِكُـم        لا الظُلـمُ يُرهِبُـهُ وَلا طاغوتُـهُ
أَنتُم وَصاحِبُكُـم إِذا  أَصبَحتُمـوا        كَالشَهـرِ أَكمَـلَ عُـدَّةً مَوقوتُـهُ
هُوَ غُـرَّةُ الأَيّـامِ فيـهِ  وَكُلُّكُـم        آحـادُهُ فـي فَضلِهـا  وَسُبوتُـهُ*
ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
*الشاعر / أبو القاسم الشــــــــــابي ... شاعر تونسي عربي ..*
*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50270*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 1*
*فاروق جويدة .... الشاعر الفنان .... دراسة وجانب من قصائده - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 2*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 3*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر / أمل دنقل  ... شاعر مصري عربي* 
*أمل دنقل (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر العربي الفلسطيني محمود درويش - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب ... شاعر عراقي عربي*
*showthread.php-t=49213*
*أمير الشعراء .. أحمد شوقي ... شاعر مصري عربي*
*أحمد شوقي (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطيه - مصر Egypt*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله الله الله .. يا أستاذ سيد ..
لقد نقلتنا بمقالتك تلك إلى عصر من أزهى عصور الشعر .. بل هو أزهى فترة للشعر فى العصر الحديث ..إنه شوقى الذى فتح فى الشعر أبوابا لم تكن مطروقة , و أضاف الحكمة و التاريخ و كل ما هو جميل إلى شعره .
هل تسمح لى أن أساهم معك بما لا يضيف شيئا مهما إلى دراستك لشوقى ؟ :
* دخلت جدته يوما بحفيدها - وكان فى الثالثة من عمره -على الخديو اسماعيل , و كان شوقى مصابا فى أعصاب عينيه بحيث ينظر دائما إلى أعلى و لا يخفض من بصره .. فما أن رآه اسماعيل و علم بذلك , أمر فأحضر له كيس من الذهب , فنثره على الأرض , فتحول شوقى إليه و أخذ بجمعه و يلعب به . فقال اسماعيل لجدته اصنعى معه ذلك حتى يتعود النظر إلى الأرض , فأجابت :" هذا دواء لا يخرج إلا من صيدليتك يا مولاى " . فقال :"جيئى به إلىّ متى شئت حتى أنثر الذهب تحت عينيه , فإنى آخر من ينثر الذهب فى مصر .
* من أروع ما أعجبنى من شعره : قوله فى رثاء الزعيم الشاب مصطفى كامل :
المشرقان عليك ينتحبان .. قاصيهما فى مأتم و الدانى
و من أبيات هذه القصيدة :
دقات قلب المرء قائلة له .. إن الحياة دقائق و ثوانى
و من رائع شعره قصيدته السينية التى قالها فى منفاه بالأندلس .. و منها :
اختلاف النــــــهار و الليل يُنسى .. اذكــــــــرا لى الصبا و أيام أُنسى
و سلا مصر هل سلا القلب عنها .. أو أسَـا جرححه الزمان المؤسّـى
أحــــــــــــــرام على بلابلــه الـــدّوح حـــلال للطـــير مــــن كل جـــنس 
وطنى لو شغلت بالخـــــــلد عنه .. نازعــــــــتنى إليه فى الخلد نفسى
*اختير عضوا بمجلس الشيوخ .
* بعد اختياره أميرا للشعراء سنة 1927 أقيم له حفل شاركت فيه الدول العربية جميعا بمندوبين و كان من بينهم محمد كرد على عن المجمع العلمى العربى بدمشق , و شبلى ملاط عن لبنا , و أمين الحسينى عن فلسطين , و شكيب أرسلان , وفندنبرج عن بلجيكا- ثم أقيم فى زحلة بلبنان حفل تكريم له غنى فيها محمد عبد الوهاب قصيدة شوقى : " يا جارة الوادى "  .
* حين توفى شوقى .. خرجت الأمة كلها تودع شاعرها .. و بكى الشعراء و الأدباء فى كل أنحاء الأمة العربية .. قال بشارة الخورى :
إلهة الشعر قامت عن ميـــــــــامنه .. و ربة النثر قامت عن مياسره
و الحور قصت شذورامن غدائرها .. و أرســــلتها بديلا من ستائره
و قال خليل مطران :
هبة بها ضن الزمان فلم تتح .. إلا لأفـــذاذ من النبغاء .
رحم الله شوقى و أوسع له فى فسيح جناته .
بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ سيد أن أتحت لى مساحة تحت قلمك لأتحدث فيها عن شوقى .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## sayedattia

> الله الله الله .. يا أستاذ سيد ..
> لقد نقلتنا بمقالتك تلك إلى عصر من أزهى عصور الشعر .. بل هو أزهى فترة للشعر فى العصر الحديث ..إنه شوقى الذى فتح فى الشعر أبوابا لم تكن مطروقة , و أضاف الحكمة و التاريخ و كل ما هو جميل إلى شعره .
> هل تسمح لى أن أساهم معك بما لا يضيف شيئا مهما إلى دراستك لشوقى ؟ :
> * دخلت جدته يوما بحفيدها - وكان فى الثالثة من عمره -على الخديو اسماعيل , و كان شوقى مصابا فى أعصاب عينيه بحيث ينظر دائما إلى أعلى و لا يخفض من بصره .. فما أن رآه اسماعيل و علم بذلك , أمر فأحضر له كيس من الذهب , فنثره على الأرض , فتحول شوقى إليه و أخذ بجمعه و يلعب به . فقال اسماعيل لجدته اصنعى معه ذلك حتى يتعود النظر إلى الأرض , فأجابت :" هذا دواء لا يخرج إلا من صيدليتك يا مولاى " . فقال :"جيئى به إلىّ متى شئت حتى أنثر الذهب تحت عينيه , فإنى آخر من ينثر الذهب فى مصر .
> * من أروع ما أعجبنى من شعره : قوله فى رثاء الزعيم الشاب مصطفى كامل :
> المشرقان عليك ينتحبان .. قاصيهما فى مأتم و الدانى
> و من أبيات هذه القصيدة :
> دقات قلب المرء قائلة له .. إن الحياة دقائق و ثوانى
> و من رائع شعره قصيدته السينية التى قالها فى منفاه بالأندلس .. و منها :
> ...


 
*أستاذنا وشاعرنا الرائع / مصطفي سلام*

*إضافة متميزة ومرور كريم لزاويتي المتواضعة*
*ولأنك من أمراء الشعر العربي .. فطبعاً سوف تتحدث* 
*عن أمير الشعراء ( أحمد شوقي ) ..*
*وعندما تتحدث عنه ,ستضيف وتضيف ....*
*فشكراً لإضافتك .. وشكراً لمرورك الكريم ..*
*ودائماً بالخير نلتقي علي طريق الكلمة*

----------


## sayedattia

*( 6 )*

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/احرام%20علي%20بلابله.gif[/IMG]
*( 7 )*

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/العذاري%20قلوبهن%20هواء.gif[/IMG]

*( 8 )*

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/قصة%20الثعلب%20والديك.gif[/IMG]
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
*الشاعر / أبو القاسم الشــــــــــابي ... شاعر تونسي عربي ..*
*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50270*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 1*
*فاروق جويدة .... الشاعر الفنان .... دراسة وجانب من قصائده - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 2*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 3*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر / أمل دنقل  ... شاعر مصري عربي* 
*أمل دنقل (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر العربي الفلسطيني محمود درويش - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب ... شاعر عراقي عربي*
*showthread.php-t=49213*
*أمير الشعراء .. أحمد شوقي ... شاعر مصري عربي*
*أحمد شوقي (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطيه - مصر Egypt*

ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## sayedattia

*( 9 )*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/ريم%20علي%20القاع.gif[/IMG]
*( 10 )*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/امير%20الشعراء.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/وتمنت%20كل%20مقطعه.gif[/IMG]
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
*الشاعر / أبو القاسم الشــــــــــابي ... شاعر تونسي عربي ..*
*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50270*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 1*
*فاروق جويدة .... الشاعر الفنان .... دراسة وجانب من قصائده - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 2*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر /فاروق جويدة ... شاعر مصري عربي 3*
*مشروع المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر / أمل دنقل  ... شاعر مصري عربي* 
*أمل دنقل (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطية - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر العربي الفلسطيني محمود درويش - مصر Egypt*
*الشاعر بدر شاكر السياب ... شاعر عراقي عربي*
*showthread.php-t=49213*
*أمير الشعراء .. أحمد شوقي ... شاعر مصري عربي*
*أحمد شوقي (المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية ) .... سيد عطيه - مصر Egypt*

ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## atefhelal

*صفحة جميلة غنية بموضوعها ومداخلات الأساتذة الأفاضل على الموضوع ...*

----------


## قلب مصر

جهد رائع يا استاذ سيد عطية
يستحق الشكر
فنحن بالفعل بحاجة للتواصل مع شعراؤنا العظام
كى نعرفهم اكثر وكى نعرف الأجيال الجديدة بهم
أشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع وأشكر كل من ساهم برفع شأن الشعر 
بالمداخلات الثرية فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة atefhelal
					
				
صفحة جميلة غنية بموضوعها ومداخلات الأساتذة الأفاضل على الموضوع ...


*

*أستاذنا العزيز / عاطف هلال*
*شكراًً لمرورك الجميل وشكراًً لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل وشكراً للأساتذة الأفاضل* 
*لمداخلاتهم المثمرة*
*ودائماً بالخير نلتقي علي طريق الكلمة*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					
				
جهد رائع يا استاذ سيد عطية


*


> *يستحق الشكر*
> *فنحن بالفعل بحاجة للتواصل مع شعراؤنا العظام*
> *كى نعرفهم اكثر وكى نعرف الأجيال الجديدة بهم*
> *أشكرك على هذا العمل الرائع وأشكر كل من ساهم برفع شأن الشعر* 
> *بالمداخلات الثرية فى هذا الموضوع*




*سيدتي العزيزة / أم يوسف*
*الشكر المستحق لك لمرورك الكريم بنافذتي المتواضعة*
*وأي جهد يهون في سبيل التواصل مع شعرائنا العظام* 
*فهم أعلامنا وراياتنا التي علي دربها نسير*
*ودائماً بالخير نلتقي علي طريق الكلمة*
*___________________*

_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_
بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي

______________________

----------


## sayedattia

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/سجي-الليل-1.gif[/IMG]
ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_

بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## sayedattia

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/سجا1.gif[/IMG]
ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_

بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## sayedattia

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/قبلة.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/ركزوا2.gif[/IMG]
ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_

بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## sayedattia

*أحمد شوقــي : أمير الشعراء*
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/الهوي-كأسا.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/تعالي.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/جني-الهوي.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/شكوت-البين.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/علموه.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Sayed/My%20Documents/My%20Webs/ياناعما.gif[/IMG]

ُ*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

_شرفونا بزيارة المكتبة الشعرية الألكترونية_

*بدر شاكر السياب
محمود درويش
فاروق جويدة
نزار قباني
أحمد شوقي
أمل دنقل
أبو القاسم الشابي*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## omferas

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله
موضوع جدا رائع...وربما اقتبست منه لموقعي
كل الشكر

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك استاذ سيد على هذه المساحة الرائعة
التى تعرفنا فيها على أمير الشعراء احمد شوقي
دمت لنا ودام مجهودك الغزير

بسنت

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا لك استاذ سيد على هذه المساحة الرائعة
التى تعرفنا فيها على أمير الشعراء احمد شوقي
دمت لنا ودام مجهودك الغزير

بسنت

----------


## bufahad

الف شكر لك على الجهد الكبير

----------


## أحمد محمادي علو

طلب والتماس تقديم مساعدة علمية بهدف إنجاز بحث جامعي


مـن: أحمد محمادي علوش 

  ( دكتور الدولة؛ بروفيسور التعليم العالي بكلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية ببني ملال؛ جامعة السلطان               
     مولاي سليمان؛ الــمــغــرب )

            إلـى الأخ الفاضل المحترم، ســيــد عـــطـــيـــة

ومن خلاله
        إلى الأخ الفاضل المحترم، الأستاذ مصطفى سلام 

ومن خلاله

            إلى الأخوات العزيزات والإخوة الأعزاء، في مجال الأدب والثقافة والبحث العلمي والإبداع ...، داخل ربوع  " امـصـر "  الحبيبة، وخارجها من الأخوات العزيزات والإخوة الأعزاء على امتداد الوطن العربي الحبيب، في مجال الأدب والثقافة والبحث العلمي والإبداع ...

            ألتمس من الجميع تقديم يد العون والمساعدة لي، كي أتمكن من إنجاز بحث جامعي شرعت فيه؛ ويتعلق الأمر بالحصول على قصائد شعرية موثقة توثيقاً كاملا لشعراء من " مـصـر " العزيز ة بصفة خاصة ، وشعراء من بلدان " العالم العربي" العزيز، ممن كتبوا أشعاراً عن شخصية المجاهد الكبير الأمير محمد بن عبد الكريم الخطابي ، سواء في مرحلة مقاومته للإستعمارين الإسباني والفرنسي في بداية وأواسط العشرينات من القرن الماضي، أو في مرحلة نفيه سنة 1926، أو في مرحلة خلاصه من المنفى ونزوله في مصر سنة 1947، أو في مرحلة وفاته رحمه الله سنة 1963 في القاهرة ودفنه بها ( المراثي الشعرية في حقه ) .

             ألتمس من أريحية الجميع وكرمهم أن يمدوني بالأشعار في الموضوع المحدد موثقة توثيقاً كاملاً، أو بواسطة نسخ مصورة، أو بواسطة روابط إلكترونية مفيدة، لمصادر تتعلق بالموضوع كلياً أو جزئياً، أو على الأقل بالإشارة الموثقة إلى مصادر وجود القصائد الشعرية.

             الرجاء بالدرجة الأولى أن تقدمو لي يد العون والمساعدة العلمية بإمدادي بما يأتي:

    1)  (( قـصـيـدة شـعـريـة )) كتبها ونشرها الشيخ الأديب (( سـيـد قـطب )) سنة  1947، يمدح فيها الملك فاروق بسبب 

           بمناسبة استقباله واستضافته الكريمة للمجاهد الكبير الأمير عبد الكريم الخطابي بعد خلاصه من منفاه، واصفاً 

           الملك فاروق بأنه راعي العروبة الأول؛ والقصيدة لا توجد في (( ديوان سيد قطب )).

     2) ديوان (( خـواطـر الـحـيـاة )) للشيخ مـحـمـد الـخـضـر حـسـيـن.

     3)  (( ديـوان صـادق )) للشاعر المصري الكبير مـحـمـود مـحـمـد صـادق.    

     4)  ديوان  (( رسـالـة الـشـعـر الـقـومـي إلـى الـعـالـم الـعـربـي )) للشاعر المصري محمود محمد صادق.

     5)  كتاب (( مـن أدب الـثـورات وحـروب الـتـحـريـر ))، من  تأليف  الكاتب والشاعر المصري محمود محمد صادق.

     6)  ديوان (( تـرانـيـم اللـيـل )) للشاعر المصري عـلـي الجندي. 

     7) أن تمدوني ــ مـشـكـورات ومشكورين ــ بأي نص شعري أو مصدر يضم شعراً عن المجاهد الأمير محمد بن عبد الكريم 

          الـخـطـابـي، سواء في المرحلة الأولى، إبان الحرب الريفية بقيادة الأمير الخطابي في بداية ومنتصف العشرينات

          من القرن الميلادي الماضي، وما قاله الشعراء في انتصاراته  على الاستعمارين الإسباني والفرنسي، وخاصة

          انتصاره في (( معركة أنـوال ))، أو في المرحلة الثانية، مرحلة منفى الأمير سنة 1926، أو في المرحلة الثالثة،

           مرحلة خلاصه من المنفى واستقراره بمصر سنة 1947، ثم  المرحلة الرابعة، مرحلة وفاته رحمه الله ودفنه بمقبرة

           الشهداء بالعباسية بالقاهرة سنة 1963 ( المراثي الشعرية في حقه ).


                                        ولكم عميق الشكر وخالص التقدير 

                                                                           الدكتور أحمد محمادي علوش 

                                                                            ( بـنـي مـلال ؛ الــمــغــرب )



عـنـوان الـسـكـن:

      أحــمــد عــلــوش

       شـارع الـحـسـن الـثـانـي؛ العـمـارة رقـم: 91

       حــي أولاد حــمــدان

        23000 ــ مـديـنـة بـنـي مــلال

                                          الــمــغــرب


الـبـريد الإلـكـتـرونـي:

ahmad_allouch@hotmail.fr

----------

